# Panduit Bubble Cover



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

jrannis said:


> Installing a 30 conductor I/O and of course it terminates through a section of Panduit that is best as I can describe, as slap full.
> Do they make an extention or a bubble cover for 4" Panduit?


You can't replace with deeper or wider panduit?


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Just leave the cover off...I rarely see them in place when I work in panels and often they are overfilled. 

I don't really like the wiring channels....would much prefer just a tie wrap pad under the bundle of wires and tie wraps around the wires. That would work even better with Velcro tie wraps.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I cut all of the tywraps and worked it over with a dead blow hammer.
Problem solved.
Btw, still need to install the field terminations so, any reference to aPanduit extension would be much appreciated.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Just leave the cover off...I rarely see them in place when I work in panels and often they are overfilled.
> 
> I don't really like the wiring channels....would much prefer just a tie wrap pad under the bundle of wires and tie wraps around the wires. That would work even better with Velcro tie wraps.


I thought very highly of you until I read this.
Leave the cover off? You must be the ghost that goes around and takes off the covers so all the wires fall out and make a giant mess. :laughing: :no:

I prefer wiring channels to the always fall loose" ty rap" pads that seem to never stay put. Use those pads and ty raps, you have a messy panel in no time.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> I thought very highly of you until I read this.
> Leave the cover off? You must be the ghost that goes around and takes off the covers so all the wires fall out and make a giant mess. :laughing: :no:
> 
> I prefer wiring channels to the *always fall loose" ty rap" pads* that seem to never stay put. Use those pads and ty raps*,* you have a messy panel in no time.


As far as the covers, they are often long gone by the time I work in the panel.

They all have holes for screws...when used for this type of application, I always drill and tap a hole for a screw. 

I also never buy the 1" square ones....only the 2" square ones....with four times the surface area for the glue they hold much better.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Installing a 30 conductor I/O and of course it terminates through a section of Panduit that is best as I can describe, as slap full.
> Do they make an extention or a bubble cover for 4" Panduit?


You will never finf it.

NFPA79:


> 14.5.2 Percentage Fills of Raceways (Ducts). The combined
> cross-sectional area of all conductors and cables *shall not exceed
> 50 percent of the interior cross-sectional area of the raceway*
> (duct). The fill provisions shall be based on the actual
> dimensions of the conductors or cables used.


Sure, not every panel must conform to NFPA79, but because of this, the mfrs of the duct will not make an accessory that allows you to violate it. It's bad enough that nobody pays attention to this as it is...


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Just leave the cover off...I rarely see them in place when I work in panels and often they are overfilled.
> 
> I don't really like the wiring channels....would much prefer just a tie wrap pad under the bundle of wires and tie wraps around the wires. That would work even better with Velcro tie wraps.


You never have to fix a panel with no print available and unlabeled conductors? The first thing I do is cut all those god damn tie wraps off. Panduit or the like is a much better option as it allows tracing of wires without creating a mess. Just a gentle tug on the wire and you can see where it goes.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Just leave the cover off...I rarely see them in place when I work in panels and often they are overfilled.
> 
> I don't really like the wiring channels....would much prefer just a tie wrap pad under the bundle of wires and tie wraps around the wires. That would work even better with Velcro tie wraps.


Wiring panels without wire way (Pandit) would take forever and a day. 

As someone else posted, tracing out wires later is next to impossible with wire ties. Also, when things get added or changed, no one ever rebundles the wires, so you end up with an even worse mess than Panduit with no cover.

I always hate the OEM panels with 3/4 inch wide x 2 inch high wire way that is jammed full. This is almost as bad as wire ties.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Can a new channel be added?

~CS~


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

varmit said:


> Wiring panels without wire way (Pandit) would take forever and a day.
> 
> *As someone else posted, tracing out wires later is next to impossible with wire ties.* Also, when things get added or changed, no one ever rebundles the wires, so you end up with an even worse mess than Panduit with no cover.
> 
> I always hate the OEM panels with 3/4 inch wide x 2 inch high wire way that is jammed full. This is almost as bad as wire ties.


I have done my share of that too, and it is my opinion, wire ties used with stick backs to attach them to the panel back and not cinched up tight are by far easier to trace wires in than in a channel.

Note, that I normally use a screw to hold the sticky backs on as the adhesive often does not do the job. 

I want to try this method using a "Velcro" type wire tie to make it even easier but haven't had a chance to do that.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

I can see how sometimes loose wire ties and sticky backs might be easier to trace through than wireways. Only because some techs and factory workers have the annoying habit of running all the conductors tight. The point of having the wireway (to me as a troubleshooter) is so you can make a small loop in each conductor. That way when a device burns up there is still enough conductor to remake the connection to a new device. And of course having the wires loose makes it very easy to tug and pull for tracing purposes.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------

